# my new shawl



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I just finished my new shawl.  It has been pouring rain and cold so I've been able to spend a little bit of time on knitting.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Lovely, lovely! What pattern is that?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

That is beautiful.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice. You did a great job!:thumb:


----------



## Izzybeff (Sep 29, 2005)

That is amazingly beautiful and way out of my skill set.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow that's stunning!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Georgeous!! Well done!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

What Izzybef and every one else said!! You do some beautiful work :bow:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

A perfectly beautiful shawl- wonderful.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely, very elegant.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Very lovely!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love it! good job!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Love it!

Pattern info, please ~~~


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Some day I want to be able to knit something as lovely as that! Beautiful job!~


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Very Elegant!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is so beautiful!

echoing tallpines ... pattern info, please!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Just beautiful!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O SMACK, I LOVE the dainty thread-like yarns and what they can do. I just pulled some CVM off the wheel I had to ply, pics in a moment.......of my ply setup the MSP recommends. I didn't think I'd like the yarn it made bc the singles were so thin, but after plying and setting the yarn it turned out REALLY nice! 

GREAT JOB, I'm learning to love the cold wet weather again, myself. 

NOW...to just dry up the cow, butcher the hogs, sell the rabbits, and I'll never have to go outside. LOL, DD milks the goats & feeds the chickens to pay for the keep on her horses. :heh:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The pattern is called Peacock Scarf in "Knitted Lace of Estonia". That is bar none my favorite knitting book. I spend a lot of time drooling trying to choose a pattern. 

I am starting to not mind cold rain. As long as I don 't have to spend a lot of time in it. I've still got to feed my chickens, horses, and ewes.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

W O W . SO delicate . SO beautiful . VERY top notch !!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Just echoing what everyone else is saying. That is very, very pretty. 
Am trying to learn lace knitting, and it's _HARD_ not to lose count, so my hat's off to you! :cowboy:


----------

